# All Mother



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 30, 2014)

The cool breeze passes through me
The ancestors breathe into my soul
I become the wind
I become the driving snow
I become the eagle
Over snow capped mountains
I will fly forever more
I am of the trees
I am of the river
I am of the bear
Mother of all, save my soul
Take me away from it all
For I am of the soil
I am of the rain
I am of the fish
I am one with you


----------



## JosephineRinaldi (Apr 30, 2014)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2014)

the typo of "if the bear" tripped me up, but otherwise this is glorious.  Perfect for Mothers' Day.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 30, 2014)

astroannie said:


> the typo of "if the bear" tripped me up, but otherwise this is glorious.  Perfect for Mothers' Day.



Fixed, thanks for the heads up. And is Mother's Day coming up?! Lmao


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 30, 2014)

Any chance of just leaving it as "I am" throughout? Good job though.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2014)

Beltane is Mother's Day.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 1, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Any chance of just leaving it as "I am" throughout? Good job though.



If you think that would improve it. Thats something I debated in my head.


----------



## Ethan (May 1, 2014)

Very Pagan! Sort of reminds me of Druids, I like it!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 1, 2014)

Ethan said:


> Very Pagan! Sort of reminds me of Druids, I like it!



I'm glad! And I'm kind of a pagany gal (kind of lol).


----------



## Firemajic (May 1, 2014)

This felt like an ancient tribal prayer...one that would be chanted around a fire,before a battle.  Well done,  Peace...Jul


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> If you think that would improve it. Thats something I debated in my head.



Please post an edit as a reply, let me see what you'd see it as?


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 1, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Please post an edit as a reply, let me see what you'd see it as?



The cool breeze passes through me
The ancestors breathe into my soul
I am of the wind
I am of the driving snow
I am of the eagle
Over snow capped mountains
I will fly forever more
I am of the trees
I am of the river
I am of the bear
Mother of all, save my soul
Take me away from it all
For I am of the soil
I am of the rain
I am of the fish
I am one with you

Edit: Yeah, I suppose that does work better.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

I guess that wasn't what I mean. More in terms of "I XXXX ..." throughout.

"I am the cool breeze you feel through your hair
I am this..."

I liked the change from "become" to "am" - it was a nice transformation.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 1, 2014)

Oh I see what you mean. Idk, I don't think that would convey the same feeling that I was going for.


----------



## Ariel (May 4, 2014)

Hmm, being a pagan I would use this as a prayer.  (Shaman).  I think it's well done and I like "I am" better as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Hmm, being a pagan I would use this as a prayer.  (Shaman).  I think it's well done and I like "I am" better as well.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 4, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Hmm, being a pagan I would use this as a prayer.  (Shaman).  I think it's well done and I like "I am" better as well.



Its funny cause I had more of a Great Spirit (Native American) thing in mind more than Pagan. Though I mean they're awfully similar wither way. But thank you!


----------



## Ariel (May 4, 2014)

In neo-paganism there's several branches.  I, personally, follow a shamanistic/Native American path most especially since I'm an animist and much less of a deist than most of my fellow "practitioners."

I really think this would make a great prayer and it is beautifully written.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 4, 2014)

Well thank you so much!


----------



## W.Goepner (May 4, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> The cool breeze passes through me
> The ancestors breathe into my soul
> I am of the wind
> I am of the driving snow
> ...



I am sorry I had to try it based on what Elvenswordsman stated. I had to see it.

I am the cool breeze that passes through
I am the ancestors breath into the soul
I am of the wind
I am of the driving snow
I am of the eagle
...

Nope it does not work . Leave it as you have done it is beautiful. 

Actually I like it better as it was first written


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 4, 2014)

Lol well like I said, it just wouldn't have fit the idea I was going for. It could work had it been what I was going for. It takes it from humanity becoming nature, to just being nature. If that makes any sense.


----------



## W.Goepner (May 4, 2014)

I am glad you found it funny. I have attempted to write poetry once and again. At best I dribble. 

Your piece gives a nature like feel and I like that.


----------

